# TV/DVD Combo



## InfoSeeker (27 Aug 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has one of these and if so are they happy with what they purchased.

Am looking for something that is 20" or less.

Tks,
Infoseeker


----------



## steph1 (27 Aug 2007)

I had one of these and gave it to a friend who wanted it for a child's bedroom.  The one I had was a 14 inch.  No problems whatsoever.  Simple to use.  Now the one I had was an ordinary 14 inch TV/DVD and not an LCD screen 

I intend to buy another one preferably an LCD for my own bedroom but need slightly bigger.  Have a look at powercity.ie.  There is a 21 inch TV for sale for under 200 euro.  There is an LCD/combi for sale for under 400 euro.

Great idea for a room such as a bedroom, rather than having cables etc. all over the place


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

steph1 said:


> Great idea for a room such as a bedroom, rather than having cables etc. all over the place


Two additional cables - power to _VCR _and _SCART _from _VCR _to _TV _- hardly seems over the top?


----------



## InfoSeeker (27 Aug 2007)

2 additional remotes also.

I had a Logik 19" combo but it did not work out so I have returned it to the shop where I purchased it and obtained a refund.

It is for the bedroom


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

InfoSeeker said:


> 2 additional remotes also.


One cheapo universal will do both.


----------



## InfoSeeker (28 Aug 2007)

Initial problem with the combo was that the remote would not work.
Got a universal remote which worked in store with a Logik tv and also a dvd of a different brand but that universal remote and others I tried did not work with this tv/dvd combo


----------



## Recam (28 Aug 2007)

steph1 said:


> Great idea for a room such as a bedroom, rather than having cables etc. all over the place


 

I agree, particularly if the LCD is wall mounded and the cables are running from a DVD/VCR at a lower level. More child friendly also, cables would be very visable going to a wall mounted LCD and kids just love to put at cables, danger the whole TV might come away.

The cables are hardly over the top, but defo ugly !!!


----------



## steph1 (28 Aug 2007)

Recam said:


> I agree, particularly if the LCD is wall mounded and the cables are running from a DVD/VCR at a lower level. More child friendly also, cables would be very visable going to a wall mounted LCD and kids just love to put at cables, danger the whole TV might come away.
> 
> The cables are hardly over the top, but defo ugly !!!


----------



## steph1 (28 Aug 2007)

Agreed and also it depends where you want to put the TV especially in a bedroom and where the tv point (if any) or the plug points are.


----------



## gipimann (28 Aug 2007)

I bought a Philips 21 inch TV/DVD combi last year in Power City (not an LCD) for €255.  I use it in the bedroom, very happy with it.


----------



## purpeller (28 Aug 2007)

Point worth checking: if you are recording a program, you may not be to change the station and look at something else.  This was the case with a friend's one, but it wouldn't have been good quality.


----------



## 16024 (30 Sep 2007)

I went to Powercity yesterday to buy a 21" - 24" tv/dvd combi.  They had none in that size range.  19" seemed to be the biggest size that they do.  Went to the Sony shop also as I was passing and they don't do them at all.  Can anyone recommend either a shop or a brand that does a combi in the above size range?  Thanks


----------



## steph1 (30 Sep 2007)

Have a look at power city website www.powercity.ie.

There are two tv's there.  One is a walker 19 inch lcd tv/dvd combi and the other one is a 21 inch walker ordinary tv/dvd combi for 175 euros.


----------



## woolyhead (22 Nov 2007)

Hey all,

Does anyone knwo where I could get a 32" lcd TV/DVD Combo. It has to be a 32" combo. Cannot seem to find any stores around Dublin that does them.Any help would be appreicated!!


----------



## GA001 (23 Nov 2007)

woolyhead said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone knwo where I could get a 32" lcd TV/DVD Combo. It has to be a 32" combo. Cannot seem to find any stores around Dublin that does them.Any help would be appreicated!!


Check the Argos Book and Dixons - Both have them.

Appear to be quite inferior ranges - was looking for similar myself - just going to get a small DVD player instead.


----------

